# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Whitechapel recomissioned for second series

## Perdita

ITV has recommissioned Whitechapel for a new three-part series, it has announced.

The second run will see Rupert Penry-Jones, Phil Davis and Steve Pemberton return to their characters of Chandler, Miles and Buchan, as well as follow the gangster brutality of the Krays.

ITV's Laura Mackie said of its return: "Whitechapel II will be as audacious and as compelling as the first series, strengthened by further character development and very real personal jeopardy. Weâre delighted to be commissioning more episodes following the success of Whitechapel I."

Pre-production on the new episodes is due to begin this autumn.

The first series, which focused on Jack The Ripper, ended its three-part run with 7.55m viewers in February this year.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a1767...itechapel.html

*Loved the first series, looking forward to this one*

----------

Beaney192 (04-10-2009), Layne (10-09-2009)

----------


## Beaney192

:Clap:  ooo   :Thumbsup:   that will be good i loved the first one thank you  

 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------

